# The Billy goat and the outhouse.



## Pappy (Sep 4, 2014)

One of my blogs of my childhood memories: 

When my family moved to the old house, my great grandfather built in 1900, indoor plumbing was just a wishful dream and the outhouse was a welcomed friend. This little house was located about 25 yards between the main house and our old barn. We had a long, steep driveway up to the house from the man road and the outhouse was fairly close to the driveway.

My grandparents lived with us for awhile, while the men were building their new house, and used the upstairs bedrooms. My grandfather always had some type of animal running around and at this time he had three goats. Josephine and Rags were milking goats and Batchlor Button was, well to keep the lady goats happy. Batchlor was the meanest,most miserable SOB and loved it when he could butt you and knock you on your ass. The only person that wasn't scared of him was Grandpa. He would grab him by the horns and drag him back to the barn. This damn goat would actually knock the siding off the barn just to get loose.

Needless to say, I feared this beast and always looked around when I went out to make sure the devil wasn't loose. Several times, as I was getting off the school bus, the monster was standing on the hill just waiting for me to start up the driveway. I could see his eyes turn red and would snort and bellow just waiting for the games to begin. 

This is where my safe house, you guessed it, the outhouse came into the picture. If I ran my tail off, I could just make it to the outhouse before the demon reached me. Once in the safe house, thank God it wasn't busy, I would yell my head off until Grandpa came out to put the pain in the ass back in the barn. Grandpa always had a silly smile on his face. I think he thought the whole thing was hilarious. 

Anyway, is wasn't much longer before we got indoor plumbing, sold the stupid goats and things got back to normal, well....normal for our crazy house.

As I reminisce about this, I wonder. I bet if I went back there now, and Batchlor Button was there, waiting for me, I would still be scared to death, but there is no safe house to hid in now.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 5, 2014)

I used to feel the same about the rooster.


----------



## oldman (Sep 5, 2014)

Great story, Pappy. You may despise the goat, but wouldn't trade those times again for anything. I think a lot of us have had a harrowing experience as a child that scared the crap out of us and would gladly done without it at the time, but it makes for a good memory of our childhood days and who doesn't want to have some kind of really good story to tell?


----------

